# Egg fertility



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have 3 geese, 2 males and 1 female, I see them mating like everyday but my broody was sitting on an egg and I'm not sure if she started later than I thought she did or what. My ganders are about 1 year old and my goose is almost 3. Is the gander too young to fertilize the eggs yet?

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The ganders are perfectly fine to fertilize the eggs at that age. 
How long has the broody been sitting?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

It's supposed to be day 31 today

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd candle the egg and see if there's movement, it's a couple days over due. Has she been completely setting all that time or is that just when you gave it to her? 
It's quite possible the egg was a dud and didn't develop all the way. this happens with the most prolific of fertilizers.


----------

